# Raw Food and Cancer?



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

My dog has had a lump removed that turned out to be cancerous. It is a low grade level of cancer and he will probably need to go back in for surgery to get a bit more of his muscle removed. My vet is positive of the outcome (thank dog!)
My question is, should I continue to feed him a raw food diet or should his diet be cooked while he's going through this.
As of now I have him on organic chicken w/ bone, green leafy vegetables and small amounts of cruciferous vegetables, vit e, cod liver oil, pre and pro biotics and organs. 
I will also be giving any supplements my holistic vet gives me and of course asking his opinion but I won't be going to him for about a week.
I've read that raw diets are bad for cancer patients as their immune system is lowered. But I'd like to get all of your opinions and experiences with this.
I feel very overwhelmed and sad and I want to make sure I do everything in my power to help fight this.
Thanks


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm very sorry your dog has cancer, Nani. I know what you are going through. My 11 yo Great Dane Abby also has cancer. Her prognosis is not as good as your dogs.



Nani said:


> My question is, should I continue to feed him a raw food diet or should his diet be cooked while he's going through this.


You will absolutely not improve your dog's diet by cooking it. Raw is definately the best way to go without a doubt.



> As of now I have him on organic chicken w/ bone, green leafy vegetables and small amounts of cruciferous vegetables, vit e, cod liver oil, pre and pro biotics and organs.


Thats a weird diet. I have never seen that before. I know cancer feeds on carbs. I suggest cutting out all carbs. That would mean eliminating the veggies. I would also feed him some different protein sources. I suggest adding some things to his diet slowly. Some of these would be turkey, pork, fish, and beef. If you can find some lamb, goat, buffalo or any other prey animal, I would add those to his diet also.

If he is not having digestive problems I would eliminate the supplements. You MIGHT add salmon oil or fish body oil to his diet but none of that other stuff is needed. You might want to check out my web page linked in my sig. It should give you some helpful information. You can also check out the page linked in Danemama08's sig also.



> I will also be giving any supplements my holistic vet gives me and of course asking his opinion but I won't be going to him for about a week.


Feed him a variety of animal parts from a variety of animals. Feed mostly meat, some bone, and some organs including liver and thats all you need. No more supplements are needed.



> I've read that raw diets are bad for cancer patients as their immune system is lowered.


A prey model raw diet (like I have already described) strengthens a dog's immune system because it is the diet his body was designed to eat.



> But I'd like to get all of your opinions and experiences with this.
> I feel very overwhelmed and sad and I want to make sure I do everything in my power to help fight this.


I know exactly how you feel and thats why you should be feeding him the diet that nature intended for maximum results.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear. :grouphug:


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you RawFedDogs! I'm sorry to hear about your girl!

Up until he was diagnosed he ate every protein source available, rabbit, pheasant, quail, buffalo, bison, venison, turkey chicken....The list goes on. I am having a problem finding good organic meat. Chicken is one I can readily get from my natural grocery market. I do plan on continuing with different meat sources but I thought mainly feeding organic was the best option.

I've read leafy greens and cruciferous veggies along with certain mushrooms are known to help dogs with cancer keep a healthy immune system. 
I have been feeding raw for about 10 years now and I have always fed veggies. After doing a lot of research I found this website and I haven't fully decided how I feel about veggies and canines but I do love the wealth of knowledge from this site!

I can't imagine cooking my dogs food and I feel like that would be worse but all the info I've gotten from the great internet says no raw for cancer due to weakened immune systems.

I just want to do everything right. My level of stress since the diagnosis has been very high and it's made it hard for me to sift through all the info on the web and pick out what is and isn't bologna. 

I am thankful I do have a holistic vet that will be there with me every step but it's the weekend and extras opinions are always always welcome!!! 

I will check out both of those sites.

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely keep up with the raw, nothing could be better for your dog through this ordeal. I would definitely try and add in more red meats if at all possible...

So sorry to hear about your dogs diagnosis, but from the sounds of it everything will be fine! Keep us posted :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Nani said:


> I do plan on continuing with different meat sources but I thought mainly feeding organic was the best option.


I'm not all that sold on organic meats but it certainly won't hurt.



> I've read leafy greens and cruciferous veggies along with certain mushrooms are known to help dogs with cancer keep a healthy immune system.


I think that is probably someone trying to apply human science to dogs. In humans, that may be true.



> I have been feeding raw for about 10 years now and I have always fed veggies. After doing a lot of research I found this website and I haven't fully decided how I feel about veggies and canines but I do love the wealth of knowledge from this site!


I don't think anyone here or anywhere else I've been claims that veggies, fruits etc are harmful to your dog. They just have no effect at all. This is based on the premise that dog's can't digest plant matter in its whole raw form so it must be that nature didn't intend dogs to eat them. My Abby has gone almost 9 years without being fed any veggies or fruits and there seems to be no ill effect from that. My 6 yo Thor has never eaten them.



> I can't imagine cooking my dogs food and I feel like that would be worse but all the info I've gotten from the great internet says no raw for cancer due to weakened immune systems.


Everything I've seen from sources I trust says just the opposite. I know my dogs have never been sick in almost 9 years until Abby came down w/ cancer a few months ago. To me, that points to a pretty strong immune system.



> I just want to do everything right. My level of stress since the diagnosis has been very high and it's made it hard for me to sift through all the info on the web and pick out what is and isn't bologna.


Problem is, there is no 100% way to know for sure which is correct. All I can suggest is look at the info and see which makes the most sense to you and go with it. Whenever I am confused or in doubt, I look to nature. To me, nature says dogs aren't equipped to eat plants so they shouldn't. Also, to me, nature says if dogs had a need for plants, they would be equipped to digest them without them having to be processed by humans.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have much input, RFD always gives great information. I also would encourage you to look into cutting veggies out of his diet. When my 16yr old mutt was diagnosed with cancer, she was being fed a BARF diet. I did a bit more research, and decided to cut out ALL carbs, and after 4 or 5 days, her lymph nodes were no longer swollen to the size of golf balls, they went down to the size of a gum ball. Her diagnosis was not nearly as good as your dogs, and she did end up passing away last November, but she was a very old dog and had many other factors contributing to her illness.

I also supplement with fish oil, just remember to cut out all oils about a week or 10 days before surgery, if he does have to have something else removed, because it is a blood thinner. 

Keep us updated, I hope everything goes well. Sending positive energy.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cancer does feed on carbs. With people a raw green vegetable diet starves cancer and with carnivores a raw meat diet starves cancer. I would cut the vegetables out and feed a good variety of meats and organs. Organic grass fed meat is much better than farm animals raised on grain. Just like carnivores are meant to eat meat, Herbivores are meant to eat plants. That's one of the reasons farmers have to give there grain fed livestock antibiotics. Basically grainfed animals are unhealthy. Grass fed are healthier and contain more nutrients. With that said, I buy mostly unorganic meats. Just can't afford the good stuff;0(


----------



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

Check this out and see what you think. Certainly, if it were me, there is no question that I would try the approach if possible. Perhaps your holistic vet could review this information and see about giving the method a try:

YouTube - Dr Tullio Simoncini part 1 of 3

YouTube - Dr Tullio Simoncini part 2 of 3

YouTube - Cancer is Fungus 2 of 2 

YouTube - 2- Sodium bicarbonate, a natural way to treat the cancer


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm on page, I've been taking antifungals for the past few months:wink: Yeast=Fungus=candida=cancer Grains feed fungus. Borax is one of the strongest if not strongest antifungals. Raw chopped Garlic is another very strong antifungal. Extra virgin coconut oil is an antifungal. Hemp oil (not the crap we can buy)is an antifungal. Raw apple cider vinegar alkalizes your body. Fungus cannot survive in a alkalized environment. Hydrogen peroxide adds oxygen and is an antiseptic. Fungus dies off when in contact with HP. Hope I don't get blacklisted like Dr Tullio Simoncinieep:


----------

